# OS X 10.7 Lion coming Wednesday?



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/235979/os_x_lion_expected_to_roar_in_on_wednesday.html

"This Wednesday is Lion Wednesday, according to a number of online reports. Apple stores across the United States are rumored to have new Lion-themed in-store display materials and hard drives loaded with OS X 10.7 for a Wednesday morning launch. To get the retail chain ready for the Lion's roar, Apple's retail store employees are working overnight Tuesday, according to 9to5 Mac."


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, I have a feeling it will be released tomorrow. I'm ready.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm not ready .. May get the disk but upgrade will not be forthcoming.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I need to get an upgrade for Quicken first. I'm still using 2005, which is a PPC version. I also have MS Office X that will be replaced with Open Office.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm not ready .. May get the disk but upgrade will not be forthcoming.


Lion will sold via the App store only. You'll have to make a hard copy for back up, if that's even possible.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I'll be upgrading as soon as VMWare says Fusion supports it. (I run Windows mostly for Quicken) I don't really see that much compelling for me in this upgrade but the price is right.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Only one of my mac's meets the specs so theres only going to be one lion in this house.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> I need to get an upgrade for Quicken first. *I'm still using 2005, which is a PPC version*.


There really isn't one. The current Quicken for MAC is useless.



machavez00 said:


> Lion will sold via the App store only. You'll have to make a hard copy for back up, if that's even possible.


It is: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1189888

I also need to wait for Fusion as that is where I run Quicken 2011. But I want to try out Mail 5. Looks good.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Confirmed during the earnings call that Wednesday is the day of the Lion.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> There really isn't one. The current Quicken for MAC is useless.


I found that although Quicken Essentials took a while to get used to, it does the job for me. When I switched from Windows to OS X that also was somewhat different. It makes me wonder why they don't just keep the same look and feel for all platforms.

I was about to install some new software but figured it would be best to wait until I have done the upgrade to Lion. I still have a few programs that were written for PPC and require Rosetta (which will no longer be supported) but I can live without them.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm hoping the new Mac Mini's will be announced tomorrow as well...

I've about talked myself into getting one this Christmas...

~Alan


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I found that although Quicken Essentials took a while to get used to, it does the job for me.


It can't write checks. That is a HUGE missing part of what I use Quicken for.

Edit: It looks like it can write checks now with the update to v1.5. I may have to give it a look. Can it download transactions from your bank?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I received and e-mail from Intuit with this link
http://quicken.intuit.com/support/articles/getting-started/upgrading-and-conversion/8207.html

One of the options they recommend is Mint. It looks like Finance Works (also from Intuit) that I started testing from Credit Union. Both are online Financial tools. The only issue I have is that I have over 7 years of data.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> It can't write checks. That is a HUGE missing part of what I use Quicken for.
> 
> Edit: It looks like it can write checks now with the update to v1.5. I may have to give it a look. Can it download transactions from your bank?


Quick look at the Quicken Essentials page shows two major items missing for me. Online bill pay and tracking investment transactions. Can't tell if it does downloads.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I will be upgrading... sometime in 2014 would be my guess. Let them beta test the SMB and Active Directory support on someone else for a couple of years.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"machavez00" said:


> I received and e-mail from Intuit with this link
> http://quicken.intuit.com/support/articles/getting-started/upgrading-and-conversion/8207.html
> 
> One of the options they recommend is Mint. It looks like Finance Works (also from Intuit) that I started testing from Credit Union. Both are online Financial tools. The only issue I have is that I have over 7 years of data.


I gave up on Mint. I liked it at the beginning but then so accounts stopped working, some never worked and payment reminders was never reliable.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

klang said:


> Quick look at the Quicken Essentials page shows two major items missing for me. Online bill pay and tracking investment transactions. Can't tell if it does downloads.


It does not do Online Bill Pay, not a big deal as I can do it quicker on my bank's site anyway. It does download transactions.

It does not do individual investment transactions.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> It does not do Online Bill Pay, not a big deal as I can do it quicker on my bank's site anyway. It does download transactions.
> 
> It does not do individual investment transactions.


I usually do online bill pay via the payees' websites. Of course it's a separate step to enter it into Quicken, but it's still easier than writing and mailing a check and I get an instant confirmation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

How did this turn into a Quicken thread? :scratchin


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> How did this turn into a Quicken thread? :scratchin


Because Quicken for the Mac sux.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been using Quicken for 13 years and decided to completely throw it in the garbage because of this. Intuit just doesn't seem to care so why should I care for them. 

Now I use iBank. The 13 years of data transferred over perfectly and there is also an iOS app which easily syncs to the computer. 

Those still using Quicken should think seriously about switching to something else (as long as the new app fits your needs of course). I personally couldn't be happier with iBank.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> How did this turn into a Quicken thread? :scratchin


Intuit will not be updating Quicken to run natively on Intel Macs.

The App store has iBank. Some good, some not so good reviews. I don't have stocks and bonds etc to manage. I am using it to mange our checking account. I guess it's over kill. (Are check book/savings registers obsolete? I use bill bay and rarely write checks any more!) I suppose Finance Works on my CU's website will suffice. I'll have to log in and see if it will export for Turbo Tax.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

By the way, if you go directly to the iBank web site and download it from there, you get a free 30 day full function demo. Downloading from the Mac App store makes you pay up front.

I'm downloading Lion now and plan to install later.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I do have a MacBook Air I'll probably upgrade this weekend. Nothing critical installed on it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

"Doug Brott" said:


> How did this turn into a Quicken thread? :scratchin


I think I did that by commenting that I could not upgrade to Lion until Fusion was ready as I needed to be able to jump to Windows to run Quicken. Funny how little things can derail a thread.

Anyway, Lion is out via the App store and will be available on a thumb drive in August for $69.

Also released today are new Air's and Mini's. Two new computers with optical drives (the air never had one). Specs on the Mini look great, but need an optical drive.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Important note. If you want to create a DVD backup of the OS to perform a clean install now or in the future, do the following procedure right after you download the OS from the app store and BEFORE you install it (the install file is deleted during the install).

- Purchase and download it from the Mac App Store. 

- Locate the OS X Lion installer and right-click on it. Select 'Show Package Contents'. 

- Inside the 'Contents' folder, there is a 'SharedSupport' folder. Inside that is the Lion Installer. It's called 'InstallESD.dmg". 

- Copy 'InstallESD.dmg' to the Desktop by clicking and dragging it while holding down the Option-key. You should see a little green plus icon if you did it right. 

- Open Disk Utility. Head to the Go menu in the Finder and select 'Utilities'. Disk Utility should be in there. 

- Click the burn button. 

- Select 'InstallESD.dmg' from the Desktop, insert a blank 4.7GB DVD and wait. Once it's finished, you'll have a shiny new Lion install DVD. 

You can now install Lion on whatever machines you like, just as if you'd purchased the install disc from your local Apple Store.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks Chris. I've never felt the need to do a clean install of OS X like I do with Windows, but it will be nice to have a backup disc.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Very nice. Thanks Chris. I've never felt the need to do a clean install of OS X like I do with Windows, but it will be nice to have a backup disc.


Me too. I'm not doing a clean install but the disc will be nice to have around just in case.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Can you download it to a thumb drive from the get-go and do a clean install from there?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Me too. I'm not doing a clean install but the disc will be nice to have around just in case.


+1

Hopefully I will never need to use it. I wonder if Apple has figured out a way to discourage the Hackintosh folks?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> Can you download it to a thumb drive from the get-go and do a clean install from there?


Hmm, good question. Don't really know.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Specs on the Mini look great, but need an optical drive.


Though I'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of an optical drive, the fact that the Mini starts $100 lower, and you can buy their external optical drive for $79 means it isn't that big of an issue.

Besides, if the optical drive goes bad, it's easier to replace the external than an internal...

~Alan


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Can you download it to a thumb drive from the get-go and do a clean install from there?


I'd be suspect of it being deleted from there, but if the thumb drive could be set to read-only it would probably be fine.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Though I'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of an optical drive, the fact that the Mini starts $100 lower, and you can buy their external optical drive for $79 means it isn't that big of an issue.
> 
> Besides, if the optical drive goes bad, it's easier to replace the external than an internal...
> 
> ~Alan


Unless you're doing Music/Video with the Mini, I'm not sure an optical drive is even necessary - especially if Apple is going to start releasing software on a thumb drive anyway.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Unless you're doing Music/Video with the Mini, I'm not sure an optical drive is even necessary - especially if Apple is going to start releasing software on a thumb drive anyway.


It's not.

I was referring to my wants specifically, as I would want a disc drive. My Compaq laptop's (that is going bad) DVD-RW drive has been acting up for years (sometimes it works as a reader, sometimes it doesn't, and it no longer acts as a burner), and my Asus netbook doesn't have an optical drive, so any desktop I get, I'll want one for music, etc.

However, given the reduced CPU price and the availability of the external optical drive, the new Mini still looks good to me. In fact, I actually prefer it this way....

I hope to get this Mac Mini (my first Mac) sometime around Christmas. All I'll need is some snow, and Georgia will truly have frozen over... :grin:

~Alan


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

klang said:


> I'll be upgrading as soon as VMWare says Fusion supports it. (I run Windows mostly for Quicken) I don't really see that much compelling for me in this upgrade but the price is right.


VMware Fusion works fine. Even the VMware Fusion blog says so itself - 
http://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> VMware Fusion works fine. Even the VMware Fusion blog says so itself -
> http://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/


Your shuttle/ISS wallpaper is awesome. Where'd ya get it?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Your shuttle/ISS wallpaper is awesome. Where'd ya get it?


Right from NASA; they have some AMAZING pictures.

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/e27depart.html


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

machavez00 said:


> Can you download it to a thumb drive from the get-go and do a clean install from there?


This is pretty interesting:



MacRumors said:


> Newly-introduced Macs -- namely Mac minis and MacBook Airs introduced today -- have a new feature called "Internet Recovery" that downloads and installs OS X Lion even if your Mac has a failed or blank hard drive.
> 
> Much of the concern around Lion being download-only (though it will be available via USB key) was how to do a clean install after a hard drive replacement, for instance. For new Macs, it sounds like it will be very easy.


Full article: http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/20...-new-macs-install-os-x-from-blank-hard-drive/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> VMware Fusion works fine. Even the VMware Fusion blog says so itself -
> http://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/


Holy cow! Your dock is stacked! :lol: How big is your monitor??


----------



## Losana (Sep 13, 2006)

Downloaded it in the morning, I haven't mess around with it but I do like the Launchpad. By the way it works with Parallels.

I don't use the Mac side of my Macbook as much as my boot camp windows 7(work being a windows shop), so I'm not currently worried about the bugs.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Holy cow! Your dock is stacked! :lol: How big is your monitor??


It's a 27" iMac. If it ain't in the Dock, it don't exist


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Lion Recovery


> *The new Mac safety net.*
> Built right into OS X Lion, Lion Recovery lets you repair disks or reinstall OS X Lion without the need for a physical install disc. Since Lion Recovery is built into your Mac, it's always there when you need it. Even if you don't need it, it's good to know it's there. And you don't have to search through original packaging to find install DVDs to get your Mac back up and running.
> *Command-R to the rescue*.
> Just hold down Command-R during startup and Lion Recovery springs into action. It lets you choose from common utilities: You can run Disk Utility to check or repair your hard drive, erase your hard drive and reinstall a fresh copy of Lion, or restore your Mac from a Time Machine backup. You can even use Safari to get help from Apple Support online. And if Lion Recovery encounters problems, it will automatically connect to Apple over the Internet.


Internet recovery is available to new Macs only.


> Internet Recovery.
> Help is everywhere.
> 
> If your Mac problem is a little less common - your hard drive has failed or you've installed a hard drive without OS X, for example - Internet Recovery takes over automatically. It downloads and starts Lion Recovery directly from Apple servers over a broadband Internet connection. And your Mac has access to the same Lion Recovery features online. Internet Recovery is built into every newly-released Mac starting with the Mac mini and MacBook Air.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> This is pretty interesting:
> 
> Full article: http://www.macrumors.com/2011/07/20...-new-macs-install-os-x-from-blank-hard-drive/


Yep! Read about that yesterday, and even told my Mom about that. That's an awesome feature. I can think of DOZENS of times that would have come in SUPER HANDY. I hope that PCs add it...

~Alan


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

More detailed info on Lion Recovery
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Me too. I'm not doing a clean install but the disc will be nice to have around just in case.


Same here.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

dmurphy said:


> VMware Fusion works fine. Even the VMware Fusion blog says so itself -
> http://blogs.vmware.com/teamfusion/


Thanks. I'll keep an eye on the posts in the Fusion Community for a bit before I take the plunge on my iMac.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> Though I'm somewhat disappointed by the lack of an optical drive, the fact that the Mini starts $100 lower, and you can buy their external optical drive for $79 means it isn't that big of an issue.


No, but it means I can't do an upgrade on my wife's mini without her knowing it. Planned on upgrading it to Lion, then swapping in a the new one. I think she would notice the missing drive. :eek2:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Took about 30 minutes to download and 30 minutes to install.

A couple of things.

Installed/upgraded onto a 2011 iMac. Everything went smooth. The computer dragged a bit after bootup into Lion (the hard drive was working pretty hard). After about 10 minutes things starting speeding up.

Needed to update Logmein right off the bat so I can access remotely. If you don't, you will get a blank screen on the remote device.

I like the new mail. Pretty slick and looks good.

Got an error saying that the Seagate NotificationExec is incompatible with Lion. That's makes no sense at all especially since this is a 2011 iMac.

I turned off the new scrolling immediately. That's going to take some getting use to but not on the first day.

Gonna really dig in tonight to see what else I can find.

After installing Lion, Time Machine needed to do a 10GB backup.

Mission Control and Launchpad. Very cool! You guys will like it.

Has a somewhat iOS feel to it while still retaining the "old" look. Not a bad transition.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Installed/upgraded onto a 2011 iMac. Everything went smooth. The computer dragged a bit after bootup into Lion (the hard drive was working pretty hard). After about 10 minutes things starting speeding up.


Mine is a '10 iMac. Worked fine here too. The hard disk working was the Spotlight indexes updating. That consumes some crazy resources.



> Got an error saying that the Seagate NotificationExec is incompatible with Lion. That's makes no sense at all especially since this is a 2011 iMac.


It's probably a PowerPC binary; that wouldn't surprise me. I think that's for the FreeAgent Pro "backup with one button" thing.



> I turned off the new scrolling immediately. That's going to take some getting use to but not on the first day.


Me too. I don't *want* to get used to it, either. It's just silly.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

How do you get the old style mouse scrolling back? I found instructions to uncheck Natural Scrolling in mouse preferences, but I don't see that option.

Otherwise, it looks fine so far.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is a very detailed look at Lion that will answer a lot of questions.

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2011/07/mac-os-x-10-7.ars/


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

-Launchpad and Mission Control are very cool. 
-Overall, I like the new look of Mail, iCal, Address Book, etc. 
-Full screen is sweet!
-I also had to turn off the inverted scrolling. Don't like that one bit.
-I'm saddened to see that my 3-finger swipe to immediately scroll to the top or bottom of a page has been replaced by launching Mission Control... and turning that off doesn't bring back the scroll.
-I also saw the major slowdown for the first few minutes. Much better now though.

Very slick overall though. I think I'm going to like this alot.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> How do you get the old style mouse scrolling back? I found instructions to uncheck Natural Scrolling in mouse preferences, but I don't see that option.
> 
> Otherwise, it looks fine so far.


It's under System Preferences > Trackpad (or Mouse) > Scrolling & Zoom > Scroll direction: natural


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One other thing I noticed immediately is that the scroll bars are gone. Great for when you are using a mouse but not so good when using Lion remotely on Logmein. I had to turn the scroll bars back on in the general preferences.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> It's under System Preferences > Trackpad (or Mouse) > Scrolling & Zoom > Scroll direction: natural


I don't see that option.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I don't see that option.


It looks like you have an older mouse with a scroll wheel. I have a Magic Mouse and my preferences look significantly different.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> -I also saw the major slowdown for the first few minutes. Much better now though.


Normal CE rules apply ..


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

"Greg Alsobrook" said:


> It looks like you have an older mouse with a scroll wheel. I have a Magic Mouse and my preferences look significantly different.


Yeah, it's an old Logitech. I just might upgrade, but I am getting used to the reversal.

The ability to burn an install DVD has already paid off. It also allows doing a complete restore from Time Machine (guess how I discovered that  ). It was my first real Mac screw-up, but completely recoverable (I hope, it's still writing to disk.)

Edit: The restore took about 2 hours (~240 GB) and was mainly uneventful.  Isedora (media server) lost its password and I had to get a new one, but it was about to expire anyway.

I see that the scroll bar is still there, but much less intrusive.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

The inverted scrolling is natural to me. And honestly, I think it goes hand in hand with removing the scroll bars.

If you think of the scroll bar, its unnatural.
If you think of the content on the screen, its completely natural.

I'm already very used to it. A couple times I get backwards, but not often. But I'm also a very heavy iOS user.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

OK, so I pulled out my trackpad and the new finger swiping gestures are awesome! Now I know why I bought this thing months ago.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BudShark said:


> The inverted scrolling is natural to me. And honestly, I think it goes hand in hand with removing the scroll bars.
> 
> If you think of the scroll bar, its unnatural.
> If you think of the content on the screen, its completely natural.
> ...


I agree. I've been using natural scrolling for the past few hours and I'm getting the hang of it quickly. The scroll bars need to stay on though when I'm accessing remotely.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The scrolling has me confused and will just keep me confused .. I switch between Windows and Mac frequently (more Windows than Mac) and I will probably get annoyed by it.

That being said, I'm gonna give it a shot with the defaults.

Oh, and I use a PC keyboard, mouse and monitor for display.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I did the download/install yesterday on my MacBook Pro. Everything went perfectly. I didn't have a chance to sink my teeth in to the new stuff yet. I can't get over how easy it was to upgrade the OS. A++

It's downloading on my iMac as I type this.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

klang said:


> Thanks. I'll keep an eye on the posts in the Fusion Community for a bit before I take the plunge on my iMac.


It appears if you are running a Boot Camp partition with Fusion you may need to recreate it. Link Fortunately I am not.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

braven said:


> I did the download/install yesterday on my MacBook Pro. Everything went perfectly. I didn't have a chance to sink my teeth in to the new stuff yet. I can't get over how easy it was to upgrade the OS. A++


I agree. I ran home at lunch yesterday and did the upgrade and got back to work on time. If it was a Window's upgrade, it would have taken me all afternoon.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone else install Lion on a MacBook Pro? I have my display set to go to sleep after about 7 minutes. Touching the trackpad no longer wakes it up. I have to hit a key on the keyboard. I'm not seeing this anywhere in the settings. Kinda odd, but I'm sure I can get used to it.

The only other thing really bothering me is the lack of the 3 finger swipe to immediately jump to the top or bottom of a page. That is going to take a while to get used to.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I bit the bullet and loaded yesterday (long story) .. But I have a Mac Mini with PC keyboard/mouse. The mouse will not wake the screen up, I have to hit a key on the keyboard.

As a Goofy IT Guy, I learned long ago to use the shift key to wake up the screen .. never know what may be lurking in the dark.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Anyone else install Lion on a MacBook Pro? I have my display set to go to sleep after about 7 minutes. Touching the trackpad no longer wakes it up. I have to hit a key on the keyboard. I'm not seeing this anywhere in the settings. Kinda odd, but I'm sure I can get used to it.
> 
> The only other thing really bothering me is the lack of the 3 finger swipe to immediately jump to the top or bottom of a page. That is going to take a while to get used to.


I plan on installing Lion on my Macbook Pro over the weekend (already installed on my iMac).

I think one of the changes is that you need to click something to wake up the computer in Lion. On the iMac, I now have to either click the mouse or hit any key on the keyboard.

Actually I like it this way. There were many times when someone would bump the computer table and the computer would wake up because the mouse would move.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. I ran home at lunch yesterday and did the upgrade and got back to work on time. If it was a Window's upgrade, it would have taken me all afternoon.


You got that right. Window's upgrades scared the heck out of me. I avoided them like the plague.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Anyone else install Lion on a MacBook Pro? I have my display set to go to sleep after about 7 minutes. Touching the trackpad no longer wakes it up. I have to hit a key on the keyboard. I'm not seeing this anywhere in the settings. Kinda odd, but I'm sure I can get used to it./QUOTE]
> 
> That's the way it was for me in Snow Leopard. I'd have to physically click the track pad or press a key on the keyboard. So it hasn't changed for me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

braven said:


> That's the way it was for me in Snow Leopard. I'd have to physically click the track pad or press a key on the keyboard. So it hasn't changed for me.


Strange. I've always just been able to move the mouse or touch the trackpad. Oh well. I'm already getting used to it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm waiting a bit to see how things shake out. Someone over on MacRumors posted that the Adobe Creative Suite didn't run after he upgraded... but I don't know what version of CS he was running.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

braven said:


> You got that right. Window's upgrades scared the heck out of me. I avoided them like the plague.


Never did them as "upgrades". Always popped a new drive in and did a clean install of the new OS. Then either put my old drive in the computer as an extra or used an external enclosure. So if something went south, I could just pop the old drive back in and had the old system back. Stored most data on externals anyway, so all I had to do was reinstall programs.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Strange. I've always just been able to move the mouse or touch the trackpad. Oh well. I'm already getting used to it.


2011 Macbook Pro here. Prior to Lion, the trackpad would wake, post Lion, it takes a press of the keyboard.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Just completed the install on my MacBook Air. Pretty painless so far.

One thing, so far, I neglected to check beforehand was the NAS I use for Time Machine backups. NetGear ReadyNAS needed a firmware update. 

More testing....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

klang said:


> Just completed the install on my MacBook Air. Pretty painless so far.
> 
> *One thing, so far, I neglected to check beforehand was the NAS I use for Time Machine backups. NetGear ReadyNAS needed a firmware update.*
> 
> More testing....


Yeah, I ran into that one... I use a DroboFS and it needs a firmware update also. The bad thing is DataRobotics hasn't said when we'll get one.

All they say is "SOON" :eek2:

Edit:

Well, I just checked again and they have an update!  So soon really is soon.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Now VMware has now created a KB article here where they recommend reinstalling Fusion as well as documenting a couple limitations.

I'm pretty sure I will wait a while before installing Lion on our iMacs running Fusion.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Making Lion Act More Like Snow Leopard

~Alan


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> I need to get an upgrade for Quicken first. I'm still using 2005, which is a PPC version. I also have MS Office X that will be replaced with Open Office.


I may leave Quicken, which I am not current on anyway. Don't know what to migrate to, though.

I've removed all Office apps some years ago, and Pages and Numbers do fine by me, though I don't have to convert to .doc or .docx or .xls very often.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> Lion will sold via the App store only. You'll have to make a hard copy for back up, if that's even possible.


Apparently it is possible, but why bother unless you're on dialup. The install is 3.7 Gigs, and is among the quicker ones to do.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Apparently it is possible, but why bother unless you're on dialup. The install is 3.7 Gigs, and is among the quicker ones to do.


It's possible. Chris posted the instructions earlier in the thread. Having a hard copy would sure come in handy if your hard drive gets hosed and you need to re-install. Unless you have a new Mac, you'd have to install SL first, then download and install Lion.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> Very nice. Thanks Chris. I've never felt the need to do a clean install of OS X like I do with Windows, but it will be nice to have a backup disc.


I recall the days when I felt a clean install was the only way to go, but that must have been close to ten years ago now. Today, I don't even think of it as a rule.

Upgraded my Air as it's really a back up laptop, and it was only when I upgraded the MB Pro that I realized I had a few PPC apps there- a couple of game, plus Reunion, the very good genealogy program, that was due for an update anyway....

Still getting using to the "reverse scrolling".....but things seem snappier.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Doug Brott said:


> I'd be suspect of it being deleted from there, but if the thumb drive could be set to read-only it would probably be fine.


I moved my installer out of the Applications folder, and _*then *_ran it. It's still there, though I suppose it could be disabled in some way.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> It's possible. Chris posted the instructions earlier in the thread. Having a hard copy would sure come in handy if your hard drive gets hosed and you need to re-install. Unless you have a new Mac, you'd have to install SL first, then download and install Lion.


Would you not reinstall from your Time Machine backup, or a SuperDuper! clone? I have a semi-hard copy, on another computer, though, and yes, having it on disk has its plusses, too.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

"Laxguy" said:


> Would you not reinstall from your Time Machine backup, or a SuperDuper! clone? I have a semi-hard copy, on another computer, though, and yes, having it on disk has its plusses, too.


Having a blank hard drive, how would you reinstall from time machine without a bootable disk? I guess you could use a SL boot disk to access your time machine backup... That might work!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have issues with GMail in Mail? This is our first Mac, but not all the mail is showing up in the Inbox, but it is under All Mail. Going to the IPad or web, the messages are in the Inbox.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Go Beavs said:


> Having a blank hard drive, how would you reinstall from time machine without a bootable disk? I guess you could use a SL boot disk to access your time machine backup... That might work!


Good points! I guess I assumed you could boot the SuperDuper! clone and re-clone it back to the new HD, and that maybe you could do something similar with Time Machine- but big assumption on the latter.

With my main computer now a laptop, if the HD goes down, as it did six months ago, a shop puts in a new one, and with it an OS. From there an easy throw to restore via either TM or SD.....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Apparently it is possible, but why bother unless you're on dialup. The install is 3.7 Gigs, and is among the quicker ones to do.


I can't think of a reason not to burn a backup copy to have. It's too easy to do and inexpensive, and most Macs come with a DVD burner (all the new ones for the last several years)... so why not burn it?

I have a up-to-18Mbps internet connection, but I would sure hate to have to re-download that 4GB image more than once. And others already covered scenarios like installing to a blank hard drive... also handy if you have more than one iMac in your house since you are allowed to install on up to 5 (I believe it is 5) other Macs that you sign in with the same Apple ID. No sense in downloading it 5 times when you can download once, burn a copy, and take that around to the other machines.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not an Apple user, but I thought this article about Adobe software not working with Lion would be of interest to those of you who are.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2364..._down_on_mac_os_x_lion.html#tk.nl_dnx_h_crawl


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

"Cholly" said:


> I'm not an Apple user, but I thought this article about Adobe software not working with Lion would be of interest to those of you who are.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/236419/adobe_software_breaks_down_on_mac_os_x_lion.html#tk.nl_dnx_h_crawl


Thanks. That is a lot of FUD, though some real issues for a few. (I went to the Adobe site, as PC mag isn't the most detached site for Mac issues)


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I don't see that option.


Although I didn't see the option for changing the scrolling direction, it was right in front of my eyes. 

I switched back, but only to be compatible with my Windows and Linux computers. I actually like the new method better but I need consistency.


----------

